# one of us ?



## peanuts (Jul 15, 2012)

From BBC news 
Two men had to be rescued after they got trapped down a 50ft (15.24m) new sewer shaft near the Metrolink building site in Oldham.

Firefighters and the Oldham Mountain Rescue team were called out at 05:40 BST to rescue the men from the bottom of the shaft on Union Street.

Mountain rescue said it got involved because firefighters needed their "rope access capabilities".

Paramedics abseiled down the shaft to check the men, who were unharmed.

It is believed they had climbed down into the sewer system hole and were unable to climb back out.

The Metrolink line is due for completion in Oldham in 2014.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't look at me


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, if I'd just been rescued from a 50' sewer shaft in Oldham, I don't think I'd be all that eager to step forward and identify myself, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## nelly (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh OK then, it was me!!!! And I was dressed head to toe in a pink bunny costume!!!

Nah not really, but I reckon it was PP, despite his denials!!!


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm not saying anything!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 15, 2012)

The Lone Ranger said:


> I'm not saying anything!



sounds like an admission to me


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 19, 2012)

fail 

Before you get into something always have at least one method of extraction, preferably more


----------

